# GA St @ UT



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Figured we may as well start a game thread cause this is a dog fight. Ga St on top for now 21-17


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2019)

We are playing like the Hoover Alabama wal mart night shift. Just terrible all the way around.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Maybe I should delete this thread. As soon as I post UT kicks a FG. 


Go whatever Ga State's mascot is?


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2019)

Keep talkin brother, keep talking.


----------



## dirtnap (Aug 31, 2019)

Almost makes ya feel sorry for Tennessee fans, almost


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

The dumpster fire that is 10RC football


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

UT takes the lead

GO VOLS GO


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

UT will probably hang on. But man they look soft!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

Touchdown State!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Aug 31, 2019)

Very lax looking defense for a defensive minded head coach, don’t think Pruitt will ever make it


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

28-23 GA State winning!


----------



## divinginn (Aug 31, 2019)

How come I am pulling for GA State?


----------



## divinginn (Aug 31, 2019)

Tenn will probably squeak out a win in the last minute or not.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

Fumble!!!!!!!!!! Recovery State!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

UT fumble


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

Touchdown State!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Ga state's coach is so excited he's messed his britches


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

TD State


----------



## Batjack (Aug 31, 2019)

TD GA. STATE!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

TD state!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Slov xus!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

UT USuck!


----------



## divinginn (Aug 31, 2019)

Slayer is going to have fun with this one.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 31, 2019)

Go State!!!


----------



## poohbear (Aug 31, 2019)

Sure glad they got chaney


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Sure glad they got chaney



He is proven himself to be worth what they paying him!


THANK YOU CHANEY FOR LEAVING!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

INTERCEPTION GA State 
Ballgame!!

Turn out the lights the party is OVER!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ova


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Boy the UT call-in show ought to be a lot of fun. Good Lawd, they better skip this weeks show. 

What an embarrassment to the SEC.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 31, 2019)

Man oh man..... The look on the UT fans' faces


----------



## Batjack (Aug 31, 2019)

Even the dog went and hid somewheres.


----------



## poohbear (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah I see 0% improvement in this team maybe a step back


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Ol Smokey prolly wants to be euthanized after this one.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

What channel is it om?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> What channel is it om?


History channel. It’s over, cuz!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> What channel is it om?


It was on ESPN!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Vols vs Noles in Toilet Bowl!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Who gets fired 1st? 

Pruitt or Taggart


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Vols vs Noles in Toilet Bowl!



Bowl???????


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> It was on ESPN!



It was on ESPNU.  I forgot I had the www.LSUfootball.net/tvschedule.htm link in my favorites.  It tells TV schedule for every game each day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Is it final?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

divinginn said:


> Slayer is going to have fun with this one.


He went to the game


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is it final?



2 seconds left 38-30


----------



## Batjack (Aug 31, 2019)

Touchdown Tenn. 2 secs left.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is it final?


Less than a minute left. It is done.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...
[INHALE]
...HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> 2 seconds left 38-20


This is awesome.


----------



## Horns (Aug 31, 2019)

Got toe mighty UT


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Lol Bucky ain't gonna be happy....... Lol


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

GSU was 2-10 last year , IN THE SUN-BELT!!!!!!!!, lollollooolllooooooool.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Pruitt and Chaney looked lost! Wow! No heart! Soft! Bawawahaha!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

So much for lil Bucky's preseason predictions!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Pruitt and Chaney looked lost! Wow! No heart! Soft! Bawawahaha!!!


They’re the gift that keeps on giving! Ajajajajajajajajajajajaja! 

*UT Usuck*


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who gets fired 1st?
> 
> Pruitt or Taggart


I think they both Should be!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Can’t wait to read Bucky’s excuses thread. Hope the boy hasn’t jumped off a bridge or anything.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I think they both Should be!



Today!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> GSU was 2-10 last year , IN THE SUN-BELT!!!!!!!!, lollollooolllooooooool.


Wow


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GA State had a good QB!

Congrats!


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, we pooped the bed on this one. I started to lay low, but I’m here to take it like a man. Looks like Vandy still owns Tennessee and we should probably go winless for sure in the SEC, again. Go dawgs, win it all this time.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2019)

And congrats to GA State, you dominated on every level.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Just heard on tv that GSU was paid $950,00 to play at UT. They should also get a bonus for beating them, like maybe Pruit and Chaney’s paycheck for this month.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2019)

Well


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Just heard on tv that GSU was paid $950,00 to play at UT. They should also get a bonus for beating them, like maybe Pruit and Chaney’s paycheck for this month.


Just heard that as well!
WOW!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Well, we pooped the bed on this one. I started to lay low, but I’m here to take it like a man. Looks like Vandy still owns Tennessee and we should probably go winless for sure in the SEC, again. Go dawgs, win it all this time.


Memphis is the best team in Tennessee


----------



## Coenen (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> They’re the gift that keeps on giving! Ajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
> 
> *UT Usuck*


Bilingual laughter, they deserve it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Bucky will spin it. It’ll be epic! I wish he’d have given us his season outlook before kickoff. That was epic. Joe your a a dang good vol! But we love to hate 10RC! Sorry ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

I feel your pain Joe


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I feel your pain Joe


Willie Taggart....?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Willie Taggart....?



Joe Cox


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Joe Cox


Is that all you got Thug?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Is that all you got Thug?



Yes


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Just heard on tv that GSU was paid $950,00 to play at UT. They should also get a bonus for beating them, like maybe Pruit and Chaney’s paycheck for this month.


That’s a great idea.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Tom Herman?


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2019)

Gamecocks got beat as well by a retired coach. N.Carolina was ready.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Joe you are the best Vol fan I know! 

Poor lil Bucky's ....... Just just lil Bucky.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

If Ga State were in the Sec


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 31, 2019)

I figured the o line may have improved.  It didn't.  I figured the d line would have some  growing pains,  but it was pitiful. Even with 3 starters out on defense,  there was no excuse for this performance. I'm still a Vol, but I'll be focusing more on hunting this season than planning my weekends around football season.  Ive said 7-8 wins this year.  But I don't see 3 wins after this one.  Recruiting is going to suffer. I don't know if I'm just numb, in shock,  or just don't care anymore,  but I'm surprisingly not upset right now. Heck,  I'm even sober


----------



## Batjack (Aug 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Ga State were in the Sec


Give them time..they just made it to the FCS.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Give them time..they just made it to the FCS.


????


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 31, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> And congrats to GA State, you dominated on every level.


Yep, they deserved that one for sure.  They dominated from the 1st play lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I figured the o line may have improved.  It didn't.  I figured the d line would have some  growing pains,  but it was pitiful. Even with 3 starters out on defense,  there was no excuse for this performance. I'm still a Vol, but I'll be focusing more on hunting this season than planning my weekends around football season.  Ive said 7-8 wins this year.  But I don't see 3 wins after this one.  Recruiting is going to suffer. I don't know if I'm just numb, in shock,  or just don't care anymore,  but I'm surprisingly not upset right now. Heck,  I'm even sober



Stick to the beer tonight. That liquor will get ya in a bind after a loss like this.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I figured the o line may have improved.  It didn't.  I figured the d line would have some  growing pains,  but it was pitiful. Even with 3 starters out on defense,  there was no excuse for this performance. I'm still a Vol, but I'll be focusing more on hunting this season than planning my weekends around football season.  Ive said 7-8 wins this year.  But I don't see 3 wins after this one.  Recruiting is going to suffer. I don't know if I'm just numb, in shock,  or just don't care anymore,  but I'm surprisingly not upset right now. Heck,  I'm even sober


I know how ya feel, bud. Had that feeling too many times myself, and will prolly be having many more before it’s over with. There is no excuse in losing this game, though. Now the question, does UT fold their tents, or is this a wake up call? I just don’t see them recovering from this. I see a long season ahead for y’all. Yes, I’d spend my time in the woods after this disaster. Good luck hunting. Ready to go myself!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I know how ya feel, bud. Had that feeling too many times myself, and will prolly be having many more before it’s over with. There is no excuse in losing this game, though. Now the question, does UT fold their tents, or is this a wake up call? I just don’t see them recovering from this. I see a long season ahead for y’all. Yes, I’d spend my time in the woods after this disaster. Good luck hunting. Ready to go myself!


I don't think we can recover either.  Them GA ST boys worked us.  Only positives I see is the freshmen getting playing time


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't think we can recover either.  Them GA ST boys worked us.  Only positives I see is the freshmen getting playing time


Hang in there, bud.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 31, 2019)

Sorry, but the best I can take away from this is.....at least Tech got whooped by last years champs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2019)

Whoa, did not expect a close game.  Congrats to Georgia State on the unexpected road win.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 31, 2019)

Congrats to GA St.  Huge win for their program.


----------



## antharper (Aug 31, 2019)

Great game !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't think we can recover either.  Them GA ST boys worked us.  Only positives I see is the freshmen getting playing time


Oh... there’s lot of positives to take from that game. Just none for the Vols..

The VOLS suck!!! Nothing is ever going to change!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2019)

Hope 10RC beats Chattanoga in two weeks or it could be a long season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ga state coach deserves a bonus check


----------



## Cadcom (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Ga state coach deserves a bonus check



I bet he gets a contract extension on Tuesday!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Ga state coach deserves a bonus check





Cadcom said:


> I bet he gets a contract extension on Tuesday!



Let's not get ahead of ourselves here fellas. It's 10rc. It ain't like they beat Vandy or GaTech


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here fellas. It's 10rc. It ain't like they beat Vandy or GaTech


I was thinking the same thing. It was awesome watching them be more physical and win the LOS the entire game!! S&C in Knoxville is da bomb!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Loling the Vol fans thought they were getting Saban Jr by hiring Pruittlick!!!!! ????


----------



## DannyW (Sep 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go whatever Ga State's mascot is?



Panthers.

On one of my final exams that was a real question..."what in the GSU mascot"? Half the class got it wrong.

Shows how much the sports program has grown since I graduated from there.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm trying to decide if I feel too sorry for the Vols to pull their chains ... Nah ... Just wait till next Year when we get our bricks in place ... said last year, the year before and oh year, several years before that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Fat Phil and Pruitt will end up in a fist fight. Fat Phil will just coach them.........?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2019)

A kid that went to high school with my daughter is a freshman wide receiver on the GSU team I bet he’s about pumped after that win!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> A kid that went to high school with my daughter is a freshman wide receiver on the GSU team I bet he’s about pumped after that win!


My nephew just graduated from Ga St. He’s fired up


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I see a long season ahead for y’all. Yes, I’d spend my time in the woods after this disaster. Good luck hunting. Ready to go myself!



That's what I did during the down years for the Dawgs. It's good therapy.

I sure do hope this was rock bottom for the Vols and there's nowhere to go but up from here. When a Sunbelt conference loser beats you on your season opener that has got to be the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2019)

Rocky Bottom ?. As opposed to Rocky Top?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 1, 2019)

I have these vivid memories of the smug students that were so proud of themselves for running off Shiano and the new AD for Fulmer and Pruitt.  Now they get to lie in the bed they made !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2019)

Vol in tears!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

I think Tracy Rockers D lineman just got man handled again by the State O line!!!! What a joke!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Did state just score again????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

And yall wonder why everybody picks on Ga after a loss.???


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> And yall wonder why everybody picks on Ga after a loss.???


Shall I bring up the FSU game?????

Don't think I have commented on it yet.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Shall I bring up the FSU game?????
> 
> Don't think I have commented on it yet.......



Go ahead ?
Not a whole lot dogs can say about our loss to Boise...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go ahead ?
> Not a whole lot dogs can say about our loss to Boise...


Willie Taggart


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> And yall wonder why everybody picks on Ga after a loss.???


Quit whining thug. We Dawgs know exactly what it feels like to suck as bad as your Criminoles....?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Quit whining thug. We Dawgs know exactly what it feels like to suck as bad as your Criminoles....?



Not whining at all. Just pointing it out before yall asking us to "show me where we said that." ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not whining at all. Just pointing it out before yall asking us to "show me where we said that." ?


Pfft! Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Pfft! Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

If yall havent seen that guys little prank videos you're missing out. He reminds me of Slayer.

?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Willie Taggart


Willie Willie Willie 

Come on erybody join in!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Willie Willie Willie
> 
> Come on erybody join in!!!!!



Willie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

Willie


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 1, 2019)

Shouldn't it be wil.....lie, wil....lie, wil,...lie.......?


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

duckyaker90 said:


>


Lol


----------



## DannyW (Sep 2, 2019)

Cheer up Tennessee fans...this, too, shall pass.

It may take awhile, and be awfully embarrassing until it does, but it WILL pass...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Cheer up Tennessee fans...this, too, shall pass.
> 
> It may take awhile, and be awfully embarrassing until it does, but it WILL pass...


Not on this forum...


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 2, 2019)

It was the worst loss in school history. I checked. Couldn’t find anything close since the mid 70’s. Vols are not trying to forget this either. Pruitt’s thankful for deal dash and food delivery cause right now, it would be hard to be seen around town. Ga State made some shirts making fun of us, and if I were the coach, there would be one in each players locker, to be worn until you earn better. I’ve never seen such quit in a team. This wasn’t a fluke, it was a team not prepared to play, and that won’t be fixed in a week.  I will still be a Vol, regardless of how bad we suck, but this redefined the term,”all time low”. Somehow Vegas still has us picked to beat BYU. But I wouldn’t put any money on this team.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 2, 2019)

It was like paying someone a million dollars to come to your house, drink your beer, "hang" with your woman, and destroy everything inside.......Great work Vols


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It was the worst loss in school history. I checked. Couldn’t find anything close since the mid 70’s. Vols are not trying to forget this either. Pruitt’s thankful for deal dash and food delivery cause right now, it would be hard to be seen around town. Ga State made some shirts making fun of us, and if I were the coach, there would be one in each players locker, to be worn until you earn better. I’ve never seen such quit in a team. This wasn’t a fluke, it was a team not prepared to play, and that won’t be fixed in a week.  I will still be a Vol, regardless of how bad we suck, but this redefined the term,”all time low”. Somehow Vegas still has us picked to beat BYU. But I wouldn’t put any money on this team.



Again. Joe you are  DGV, you come on here and post facts and not just junk you wish would happen. 

I wasn't sold on the Phat Phill AD hire nor the Pruitt hire, but when they hired Phat Chaney back I knew the Vols were in desperation mode!!  Living close to Chatt and working there I see the expectation of the fans on a daily basis and now they are starting to see why I laughed at the Pruitt hire, oh he might can coach as an assistant, but he is no where near head coach material yet. 
 I don't know how long UT will be down, but I think as long as Phat Phill is AD it might be a real long time.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It was the worst loss in school history. I checked. Couldn’t find anything close since the mid 70’s. Vols are not trying to forget this either. Pruitt’s thankful for deal dash and food delivery cause right now, it would be hard to be seen around town. Ga State made some shirts making fun of us, and if I were the coach, there would be one in each players locker, to be worn until you earn better. I’ve never seen such quit in a team. This wasn’t a fluke, it was a team not prepared to play, and that won’t be fixed in a week.  I will still be a Vol, regardless of how bad we suck, but this redefined the term,”all time low”. Somehow Vegas still has us picked to beat BYU. But I wouldn’t put any money on this team.


I’ll be honest. I believe those shirts need to be worn everyday by the coaches, not the players. Those players have been ****. Fat Phil was desperate to make a splash hire. He hired Pruitt from the Saban tree thinking it would be a home run and splash the fans. Pruitt has spent more away from Saban than he has with him. Besides Jimbo and Kirby all Saban assistant coaches are average or below on their own. Saban is at the point that he doesn’t have to surround himself with smart coaches to be successful. He is the brains. Pruitt needed a few more years under Saban. I believe at some point he could be a good coach. Look at Kirby he’s still learning how to be a game day coach IMO. But, his structure of practice and preparation from the back office, recruiting and to the practice field to game day are a mirror of Bama. Saban has the experience that Kirby lacks. That is just time. The difference is Kirby spent more time with Saban than he did elsewhere. He absorbed lots of the little details that Pruitt and others missed. Plus a think fat Phil will be more of a problem than a solution.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2019)

*Ga State Panthers! 
*
**

*




*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> It was like paying someone a million dollars to come to your house, drink your beer, "hang" with your woman, and destroy everything inside.......Great work Vols


???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2019)

Not gonna bash UT. We got Murray State next week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> It was like paying someone a million dollars to come to your house, drink your beer, "hang" with your woman, and destroy everything inside.......Great work Vols


Then burn down your house


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2019)

Ominously, a ship of the VOL navy caught fire and sunk just before kickoff Saturday. 

https://bustedcoverage.com/2019/08/31/vols-navy-boat-catches-fire-sinks-before-vols-game/


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

This guy even addressed Chaney.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

Let it burn


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Ominously, a ship of the VOL navy caught fire and sunk just before kickoff Saturday.
> 
> https://bustedcoverage.com/2019/08/31/vols-navy-boat-catches-fire-sinks-before-vols-game/


UT's football season sank not long afterwards!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

Pruitt is a good man


----------



## kingfish (Sep 2, 2019)

In reference to the FSU comments, a good friend of mine lives in Tallahassee and he says they have a new nickname for Taggert.  I'm going to try and do this and not get in trouble but you take black and add elwain to it and that's what they are calling him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2019)

Gen Neyland is spinning in his grave.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2019)

?????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2019)

kingfish said:


> In reference to the FSU comments, a good friend of mine lives in Tallahassee and he says they have a new nickname for Taggert.  I'm going to try and do this and not get in trouble but you take black and add elwain to it and that's what they are calling him.



The team nor ****elwain care. He's on record telling them to stay in their cocoons and block out all that noise. At this point, Its time for a team meeting with a PowerPoint presentation full of tweets and posts. Show these boys what everybody is saying!! Dont like it, DO SOMETHING


----------

